

Show HN: Manage your gif collection, search and drag/drop from a desktop app - ZaneClaes
http://airgif.com

======
randomdrake

       Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'waiting for initial communication packet', system error: 95 in /home/zane/public_html/airgif/api/engine/mysql.php on line 12
       {"error":"Failed to connect to the database: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'waiting for initial communication packet', system error: 95"}
    

For those of you starting new PHP projects, and for the sake of this one: the
mysql_* set of functions in PHP have been discouraged for many years and are
deprecated[1] as of PHP 5.5.

Hopefully it isn't too late to migrate to mysqli_*[2] functions or, what many
developers prefer, PDO[3]. Should you choose to go the PDO route, there are
some good resources out there[4] to get started.

[1] -
[https://php.net/manual/en/migration55.deprecated.php](https://php.net/manual/en/migration55.deprecated.php)

[2] -
[https://php.net/manual/en/book.mysqli.php](https://php.net/manual/en/book.mysqli.php)

[3] -
[https://php.net/manual/en/book.pdo.php](https://php.net/manual/en/book.pdo.php)

[4] -
[http://wiki.hashphp.org/PDO_Tutorial_for_MySQL_Developers](http://wiki.hashphp.org/PDO_Tutorial_for_MySQL_Developers)

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks for the heads up. I use PHP only to hack together quick side
projects... but yet another reason it sucks ;(

~~~
CaveTech
How is this PHPs fault? You're using functions that have been recommended
against for well over 5 years.

If anything, it's a testament to PHP that you've managed to get a web-app up
and running when you have so little experience with it.

~~~
ZaneClaes
It's not PHP's fault, I just like arbitrarily hating on technologies that are
out of vogue.

I'm reusing PHP code from 5+ years ago. So, yep.

~~~
readme
You should refactor your code to use PDO.

------
mmastrac
Neat project! Some feedback after trying it:

\- I don't have a GIF folder, so it would be nice if there was a "create"
folder button, or if you just created me one

\- Can you offer a standalone build outside of the mac app store?

The gamification that you've included is kind of neat as well.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks! Fwiw you don't have to attach a folder, and you can attach one later
via settings. I've been thinking of making a web app version :)

------
jewel
Setting a width and height on your thumbnails will cause your search results
to look better when the site is slow (or on a slow connection):

[http://i.imgur.com/GXItOaL.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/GXItOaL.jpg)

------
xwowsersx
Great idea, pretty poor execution. Gifs are bouncing/animating around all over
the place for no apparent reason. Clicking on a gif to view just keeps loading
indefinitely. Then I have to earn points to get a gif so I click to tag, but
that doesn't seem to work either. I genuinely saw value in this idea. I was
hoping for an app that aggregates the searching of gifs across all the popular
meme/gif sites and let's me manage and tag them so I can quickly grab them
when I need them. Instead, this app opts for a more complicated, less
valuable, and unstable service. I hate to be so harsh, but thems my thoughts.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Fair criticism, though largely due to the fact that the server is completely
overloaded :(

------
Springtime
The tagging aspect of the project is interesting. Being able to find something
specific easily on the web can be at times difficult due to a general lack of
descriptions for images.

I have a habit of describing by filename every single image/gif/video I
download which helps beyond measure when performing a search, and have over
8,000 files named in this way. I can find what I'm looking for in a few
seconds. The benefit is it only takes a few moments to name initially but
saves an enormous amount of time in the long run. Rewarding users to tag
descriptively is a nice idea.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks!

------
greg5green
I've been very, very slowly building something similar to this for a long,
long time and this is looks like it's 3x as awesome as the goal I had set for
myself in my head.

~~~
ZaneClaes
Thanks! I had it my head for 6 months and finally decided to build it, glad
I'm not the only one who wanted it.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
How do you feel about "HTML5 GIFs"? I'm sure people would appreciate an
automated conversion to webm. See the MediaCrush source for help:
[https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush](https://github.com/MediaCrush/MediaCrush)

~~~
ZaneClaes
Love the idea! Will need to look into how viable it is on my web host, but
definitely worth considering.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
If you're worried about the infrastructure, MediaCrush can host them for you
and is very developer friendly.

[https://mediacru.sh/docs](https://mediacru.sh/docs)

------
mef
Site went down it seems. Link to app store
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/airgif/id879836961?ls=1&mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/airgif/id879836961?ls=1&mt=12)

------
execat
Giftoppr helps you sync your favorite GIFs with Dropbox. The UI is so much
better.

And FOSS.

[https://github.com/desktoppr/giftoppr](https://github.com/desktoppr/giftoppr)

------
Monkeyget
Nice concept. I like the points idea to incite tagging.

The homepage does a poor job of convincing me to install the application : an
image (carousels don't count) and two lines of text for a visual application.

------
ladon86
I love it!

And I like your iAP monetization. Just bought 200 gif downloads for $1.99,
well worth it :)

------
davis_m
My computer seems to be unable to contact the airgif servers. :(

~~~
ZaneClaes
Back up now!

